# Aaaahhhhhhhhh!!!!! (As in me screaming.) No more work tonight.



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Hmmmm…..???? Lets see about this. Some may say that my passion for woodworking is off cause I'm a girl. And yes… I'm a girly girl. My favorite color is pink. I like chick flicks (and action & suspense & thriller lol). I absolutely love men (no offense).... And yes… I LOVE power tools and building things. BUT…. I am a sissy girl and I don't bait my own hooks…. And I don't… In any way shape or form… No way whatsoever… Deal with rodents in my shop.

I'm working away in my shop. No kids tonight. No man to spend tome with or to complain about me being out there… So I'm thinking I can stay out there all night. And I was doing good! I was knocking some projects out. But I kept hearing this noise. A little scratching noise. For a minute I thought it was the wind blowing something. But I had the AC on still so I wouldn't have heard that. (I was gluing my project up so it was quiet). Then I heard it again. I thought… It's something outside. But the third time I heard it… I KNEW it was I side. But dang it… Where could it be I thought? So I went toward the sound… Slowly with caution. And I realized it was coming…. From my drawer. My drawer?


> What


? Yes! And I stood there staring at this drawer wondering… What is it? A mouse? I've never had any out there before. And I was going to walk away… And then it moved again. Too big to be a mouse. So I very carefully reached for the drawer handle. It was already over half open anyways (yeah… I'm that kinda girl). I opened it just enough…. And there is a stinkin opossum sitting in my drawer. Are you kidding me?? A stinking opossum!!!! What the heck??

So… Work has abruptly halted. Everything was left just as it was. Grabbed my phone, shut the light off and out the door I went.

That thing was peeking out at me. I told him…. "You don't belong here! Why are you doing this? And how are we going to get you out of here?" 
Of course… He just sat in the drawer looking at me… Like I couldn't see him or something. Dang it!!!! I don't do rodents. Now what???










You may be able to see him. He's hiding behind a blue roller.

I don't know where some of you guys live that are on here… But I think tomorrow morning would be an excellent time to put together the first annual meeting of the LJ's in southern indiana. I volunteer my shop as the meeting place! Guess what the focus will be of our time together? Lol


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I can say that isn't a problem with me. Cats and labradors keep them away. As far as your problem? Maybe call animal control. Best of luck.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I guess we should bring live traps and pellet guns!!

..................Cheers, Jim


----------



## Alongiron (Jan 10, 2011)

I think that he heard of all the cool projects you have been working on and just had to see for himself!! I will tell you how to get rid of him. To outside and dig a hole and fill it full of ashes from your last camp fire. Go into the garden and grab some peas and spread them around the outside of the hole. When the opossum comes to take a pea, kick him in the Ashe hole!!


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

That possum might just be your workshop angel sent down from carpenter's heaven to watch over you and provide friendship during dark times (like at night).


----------



## prattman (Aug 8, 2012)

Too funny, I really don't know what to say!!!


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

If you are on peer and beam you really need to get someone to get him out and away from your house. They will get under a house in some of the worst places and they are terrible to get rid of. Make noises at night and stink like crazy if they die. If you cant get someone to do it, poison the thing.


----------



## icsparks (Sep 17, 2013)

Looks like you have a shop Mascot. I would name him woody


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

I found your solution. That truly blessed time of Thanksgiving will be upon us soon - consider your choices:

http://www.tngenweb.org/tntable/possum.htm


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

Leave the drawer open and an exterior door open to your workshop tonight. The overgrown rat will be gone. If they are rampant around the outside, get a live trap from harbor freight and dispose of them the way you see fit. They are pretty docile but give me the willies for some reason. Go take a better pic of the varmint. ;-)


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

Well girly girl in some parts of these here woods I would say you just found tomorrows supper.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Omg! Too funny guys.

I don't even know what to say. Lol.

K…. Here is the plan…. I've got a bag of marshmallows. I'm going to leave a trail of them. I'm going to crack the big garage door open and the trail will lead out the door. Hoping he will not eat them and wander back in.

They freak me out. My brother got attacked by one when we were kids. ( lol… I was less than ten… So my memory of the ordeal is probably exaggerated). Doesn't matter… I don't like him and I don't want him there. And the way he was looking at me… I AINT going to get close enough to take another pic.

Funny thing… I was taking a video of my shop earlier for a friend. Could you imagine if I would have opened that drawer and he popped out at me?

Maybe he thought all that doll furniture I've been making was for opossums.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

And he dies not get a name! Lol.


----------



## Makarov (Jun 16, 2013)

They are omnivores get rid of anything edible in your shop then a live catch trap baited with cat food should catch him. By the way he is a marsupial not a rodent. If I lived close I would trap him for you.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Oh! This guy was just messing with me scratching around in that drawer. He just wanted me to get the heck out so he could play in my shop. I went out to set the marshmallows out. I opened the for and he just stared at me.

I ran back inside and got my camera. After I took the pic he decided to go play in my rafters. Dang thing!!!










The door is open. Now I'm hoping he leaves and never comes back. But he's been in there since Saturday night and I just now found him. So who knows.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Lol. I don't deal with marsupials either. Lol!

I don't know why he even went in there. There has never been anything edible out there.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

crank up the table saw he'll leave


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

I've been out there fir the past three days running my table saw, planer, miter saw and even my router. Plus the sender and shop vac. Never heard a peep from him till tonight.

He got in on Saturday night. I had left the door open. We were in the back yard with a little firepit I got a couple weeks ago. Me and James was having what he calls "a campfire" we heard noises in there while my nephew and friends were dropping by. They checked it out and found nothing. Later I found him in there but I left the door open and never saw him again so I had assumed he'd left. Apparently… He didn't.

I've probably spent 8 hours out there today. Plus another 8 yesterday. Plus however long I was in there Sunday.

Dang marsupial!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

you may be stuck with a possum for a pet, lol ,they are uselly shy but it dont look very old may have gotten into the glue and is just high still thinks its the weekend thats funny sorry Angie


----------



## icsparks (Sep 17, 2013)

LOL thats a baby…. just pick him/her up by the tail and take it outside. Caution most of the time they wont fight back but like I said most of the time. They have 50 teeth but unlikely to have rabies. leather welding gloves work well. Yes I live in the woods and deal with them all the time.


----------



## SamuelP (Feb 26, 2011)

Shotgun!


----------



## cjacplay (Aug 24, 2013)

the duck commander guys would just eat it


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

I caught one of these guys in a live animal trap one time and I can tell you that when caught they can have a real BAD attitude. And ya, he did have quite a set of chompers…..................


----------



## Esko (Aug 15, 2013)

Last winter on a cold period it was late evening and -13F. I heard noice in the kitchen from a closet. I was thinking that the sound is to noicy for a mouse. I opend the closet door and saw a rat in the closet. It's not allways so that your labrador or cat's does theyr job Monte. At that moment I had two adult mail cats in the room next to the kitchen and five Doberman-Rotweiler sleeping in the same room. I told them to come and fix the problem. None of them even flicked theyr eyes. Sheise. I greabbed the nearest solid "stick" and how pleased I was to see it was a piece of good and solid"Made in Finland" birch plywood 3/4"x 1 1/2" x 16". I got so mad about man's best friend just kept on sleeping and the cat's were dreaming of warmth or something and of that creep in my kitchen. I opend the door ones again and and and… You shurly gues what happend. Oh boy I loved that piece of plywood turning red…


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

Funny story Angie, good lock. Alongiron, that is a real groaner. Grooooooan.


----------



## revieck (Dec 29, 2009)

Possum is good eat'n …. Here is a song all about it!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Looks like you've got yourself a shop pet. Call him Splinter, or, Dusty… lol


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Shady by 64 lb norwegian elkhound keeps them away from my back yard, several times has ran them up a tree or up the fence, you need to get a dog or cat Angie,


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Angie, you could borrow Don Broussard's shop snake!

There, now doesn't that make you feel better about that 'lil ol' possum?


----------



## BusterB (Nov 25, 2012)

Angie, I will trade you. Last wednesday, was going down to shop to check on a glue-up I had done on a cedar chest. Had walked around outside of house and when I ran the basement garage door up… a snake dropped in floor of the shop. Ahhh the joys of living in the country. Guess it was a good thing I had left Barney the shop dog napping on the couch or it would have been war. I have a long list of things I am not good at and now am forced to add snake herding. Really didnt want to kill the little feller (they are a fine deterent to rodents and marsupials…lol) but prefer they do it outta my sight.


----------



## fredj (Jun 4, 2013)

Get someone with a dog to let their dog into your shop. If the dog is bigger than the possum, the possum will high tail it out of there. My dog Rocky has killed a few possums that were foolish enough to stray into the back yard. I did have a humming bird fly in the open door of my shop last month. She was a delight to behold. Caught her in a bowl and took her back outside.


----------



## BENTWOOD (Jul 9, 2013)

Shop Mascot?


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

It probably likes the music you listen to. Change the station.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Do not use a shotgun, they make big holes in wood as well as animals. Had two raccoons that found our
cat door and liked cat food, the cats just looked at them and decided they were too big. Tried the live
animal traps that worked for skunks, but they were too smart. A 22 rifle with 22 short cartridges solved the
problem. If he does not leave, check the yellow pages for pest/varmint control. Never saw a live possum,
but from their pictures I can understand your reluctance to grab it. It sure does not look as cute as POGO
did, and probably is not as intelligent.


----------



## baileyst (Jul 19, 2013)

Lol if the possum is still there let me know and I'll come get rid of it for you. I'm off this weekend.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Sounds like you have a lot more fun with animals in the US compared to up here in Canada. Possum in your shop, other LJ's talking about snakes, scorpions…The most I've ever had in my shop was a couple of fat field mice.


----------



## Makarov (Jun 16, 2013)

They have50 teath and a brain the size of a walnut. Not smart, not aggressive but if you bring in a dog he will stay in the rafters. Call animal control they might have a live catch trap to lend you


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Cute. I think we should name him. Looks like he moved in for the winter, you have a new pet.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I think you need to talk about this over at DKV's "pet peeve" post, because obviously you are peeved about this pet.

For your sake, I hope he doesn't prove* im-possum-ble *to get rid of.


----------



## hoss12992 (Mar 20, 2013)

Well if possum and sweet taters are out of the question, then I would suggest getting a stick and knocking the crap out of him. He will play dead. Leave the door open and leave for a bit, he will be gone when you get back. A bit of a sidebar here, if he is in your drawer, you can put some gas on a rag and toss it in the drawer, and in a short time, he will be gone and prolly not come back. If you decide to have a change of heart on the possum and sweet taters, I got a good recipe I will share with ya.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Well… I can tell you he is not in the drawer. A friend suggested marshmallows… Now I'm thinking he was pulling my leg. I did it… But they weren't even touched. Called a few places today and a guy said to put some tuna out. Problem is… I think he's in there sleeping right now. But I don't know where he is so I don't know if he's even in there. Gonna see of I can find a live trap today and a can of tuna.

But as long as he's asleep… I guess I'll go back to work on my project. Still can't help but look over my shoulder all the time though.

Bailey… If he's still there this weekend… I'm gonna take you up on that!!!


----------



## baileyst (Jul 19, 2013)

Ok just let me know. I'm off friday thru sunday.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

now the shop snake would make me scream like a girly girl to, but a possum? He's just an ugly cat with no hair on his tail.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Lol. I didn't actually scream… But you better believe that I did run away. I came back… But I ran at first. And when I went back in and he was on the wood… I ran at first then too.

Yeah… I'd rather have a opossum than a snake.


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

Tuna should work to attract them. Cat food will work also, especially if any of the neighbors have outdoor cats.  My dad used to feed our cats on the back porch just before bed time. A possum would show up within a few minutes every night. He quickly grew to what must have been 30-40 pounds.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Was just thinking that if you put tuna out, there'll be 2 more possums come visiting.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

All this talk of tuna and possum has me thinking of a new casserole recipe….


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

I agree with red. If I used Tuna it would be to bait the animal in a trap so any party crashers would get caught too.

Last weekend my woodworking was interrupted by a dryer that wouldn't start. It appeared to have a motor problem. As I was cleaning the lint out of the bottom of the dryer with a vacuum there was some lint under the squirrel cage that would come up. I started scratching it with my finger to loosen it up and my finger turned red. I though "there shouldn't be any synthetic grease in there". I got a flashlight and determined the motor problem was caused by a rat that crawled into the exhaust duct of my dryer - and that red stuff wasn't grease!. We unknowingly turned the dryer on and stopped the motor when it got caught (and killed) in the squirrel cage. I had to disassemble the dryer COMPLETELY to get to the rat. Note to self - rats are the same color as lint.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Oh my. Dead rat… Not fun.

Ok… So I have to admit that I tried the marshmallow suggestion. And all night Lon I was worried that there would be more out there this morning. Or that there would be other party crashers… As someone suggested.

So… Someone is supposed to bring me a live trap tonight or tomorrow and we will bait it with tuna. 
And if its not gone by the weekend… I'm calling Bailey. Lol.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

@Angie-Good luck getting rid of your shop critter. If you catch him, I can send you a box of Possum Helper from the store down here (yes, I'm joking but I have heard some of the locals refer to possum as "the other white meat").


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

A new cookbook. Shop-kill recipes. Top features, possum and snake!


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

I have a feeling that by next week this poor little possum will be saying to his friends " hey you want a great tuna and marshmallow dinner I know a place".


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Don…. Can't imagine having a snake in my shop. But as I worked out there tonight…. I kept looking in all the corners and looking up. Don't know if he's still there or not.

Mi showed my five year old the pic. And he overheard me talking to some friends about it. While the kids were playing they found some kind of berry. The dad of the other kid was talking about never eating berries because they may be poison so only eat the ones your mom says. So what did he do…..He brought it to me and said "Here mom, this is for your critter. He will eat it and die. That will solve your problem." Lol

Live trap comes tomorrow. No food will be put out there to lure him….or others… Except in the live trap. Lol.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Angie, what a hoot! In the 'I'm glad it's not me' sort of way. 
Good luck getting rid of your new friend.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Angie, You will probably see his brothers and sisters next so you may as well learn to deal with them. They are relatively slow and harmless. Your options are get a stick and chase him out of the shop (he'll be back), pick him up by the tail and fling him over to the neighbor's (he'll be back), or get a Jack Russel Terrier. Mine not only killed every possum she saw, she buried them!


----------



## lumbermeister (Dec 24, 2012)

Wow - I was just reading the forum of a fellow Lumberjock with a snake in his shop and, now this. Gee, its a real jungle out there for we woodworkers - lions and tigers and bears, oh my (and snakes and opossums… Who knows what's next)!!!

Maybe you can import the snake from the aforementioned Lumberjock (I think his name is Broussard) and then… er, well… find some Lumberjock whose shop has been invaded by a mongoose (at the rate things seem to be going, that should be easy)!

Good luck.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I really wish you had shot videos of this.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm starting to feel grateful that all I have to deal with are those 2-inch Louisiana cockroaches.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm kinda glad he didn't make an appearance in the video I made. I'll have to go back and see if I even got footage of the drawer to see if you can see him. Lol

I've sadly dealt with the crazy evil looking crickets and the endless number of spider webs…. I can't add anything else. Especially 2" cockroaches.

Lumbermeister…. I read the snake forum and commented on it….about 5-6 comments back… That's him. Lol.

Gfadvm… I've never seen one in this neighborhood in 4 years. There better not be any brothers and sisters. And I know how and when he got in there. That WONT happen again. Lol


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

They are really pretty harmless…unless you whack them with the ball bat. They are as tough as nail and if you hit them they can become aggressive and they can bite like a gator. You need a good armadillo in there. We have them here. Call them possum on the half shell. Some folks roast them in the shell and eat them. Not many but some. I have an occasional snake. They come in to rid the shop of mice. I was in there one night and heard some fall. I looked across the room and saw a snake crawling down a brace. He was trying to go around some dowels I had laying up there and knocked some of them off. He dropped off and went under the miter saw cabinet. I just left it alone. I would try the live trap and some sardines in it for bate. You sometimes have to tie the can in place especially to catch a ********************. Relocate them 5 miles away or they will find their way back and want more sardines.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

This is more entertaining than TV. Hope you catch him soon.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Possum makes a fine meal


----------



## bullhead1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Pellet gun.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Don't feed him! He'll hang around for more. A baseball bat behind the ears will solve your problem. OR call animal control.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Evert shop needs a mascot.
MIKE


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

I called animal control. They gave me another number. When I called it, they gave me another. Until do ally I was given two more numbers to call. Both were individuals that do it for a fee. One no longer did it and the other said he was busy till next week. But he charges $50 and all he does is set a live trap with a can of tuna and then come dispose of it. Which… Is what I'm going to have my friend do… For free. Lol.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Reminds me of a quote from Walt Kelly's cartoon strip POGO. "We have met the enemy and he is us."


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

When you catch the critter, when you go to take it someplace, make sure you secure the trap so it cannot open - take it at least 10 mikes away from your place and let it loose.

Had a friend that trapped a squirrel with a live trap, put it in his car (this was in Ohio), hit a pothole, had this squirrel running around his car all the way to NY. When he got to NY, he borrowed this guy's cane and poked around the car and no squirrel - the old guy thought he was nuts.

He got home, opened the door, and the squirrel runs out of the car. Three days later, he starts his car and it catches on fire and burns up. Seems the squirrel was eating the insulation off the wires during the trip.

He was not happy -

When dealing with wild animals - all bets are off, there are no rules except that they will find a way


----------



## baileyst (Jul 19, 2013)

When I used to trap ************************* all the time I would use peanut butter and molasses on a piece of bread. It works really good. If you don't catch him give me a call and ill come get him friday.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

That is real bad luck, David.


----------



## natenaaron (Jun 24, 2013)

Beware! They look all cute and stuff but behind those eyes rests a killer who is not afraid to come to your home and mess you up.

This was posted on another forum. The best opossum story I ever heard.

"I left the door open to my shop today and I went to close tonight when I got home. To my surprise when leaving I happened upon a large possum. I hate them they give me bad dreams and they stink. Apparently he felt the same way about me. With clever use of a flash light and cocobolo spindle stock I emerged the victor untouched. So I thought… I went to get a grain scoop to remove the foul best and BAM!! ambush. Again the led flash light allowed me to gain the upper hand and remain unscathed. This time I moved him to the highway to be picked up by a stray dog. So I thought… Knock Knock Knock What is that on my front porch? One very angry possum. This time it resulted in his actual death (I hope) with my .22. I do not like to use guns in town but I felt it was necessary. Oh and somebody else had already shot the beast, twice. I do not get thrills out of killing animals, and I am not bragging. I just wanted to give what may have been the toughest animal I have ever met a proper farewell. I just want to say that I will be thinking of him all night tonight as I will most likely not get a wink of sleep out of sheer fear. So here is to the long night ahead and the hopefully dead possum in the back of my truck. He may be dead but his legacy lives on. "


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Angie, I think you should create puppets of your creatures in your shop and do a video like Grizzman - http://lumberjocks.com/topics/53560 . Maybe have your kids help you. Then you might learn to love the little creatures more.


----------



## Loco (Aug 11, 2013)

Nesting . Waiting to have it's babies. You'll have a whole family soon.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Don't want to eat possums. I've seen them crawling out of too many dead things.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I thought you loved all males men he's a boy right then stick with it cute lil cratur let him walk off to freedom maybe you could have opossum pie.Just kidding I would not welcome him either or mice or rats so boot his a$$ right out till he lands not before next sunday.Alistair


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Loco…. Hush! NO! He/she can't have babies in my shop!

I have no desire to kill him. But I do desire to relocate him. Especially after the story that Nate reported. Holy cow! Shot twice already befor she even showed up. Then kicked out twice and kept coming back for more. Omg! Now I'm definitely not working out there tonight.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

Relocate??? Everytime I have tried to "relocate" any animal they were waiting on the front step when I got back. Peanut butter works great for mice. Rat's love ground beef (tied in a piece of cheese cloth otherwise they lick the meat). I think a Victor rat trap with meat would solve your problem. Don't worry…they are not on the endangered species list by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Animals don't have a lot of choices of where to live as we keep taking over their territory. He'll move on, there was probably some food a neighbor or whoever left out - catfood or dogfood - and Pogo thought you had a nice dry place to live. If you can get the offending neighbor to stop putting food out, and that can be suet or birdseed, he'll move on. The black bear I had moved on.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

OMG their going to kill POGO.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Angie, Do you or your neighbors have a dog? Almost any dog will run a possum off. (or catch it)


----------



## cdbetterley (Sep 26, 2013)

@ dhazelton: nice looking youngster you had come visiting.

@ AngieO: If you want a non-lethal way to keep your shop and house pest free I found that putting out several packs of a product called Fresh Cab Rodent Repellent keeps mice and rats out of my shop, boat and ice shack, plus they smell good and are bio-friendly. As for working on possums?


> ?


?


> ?


----------



## mike1950 (Jun 23, 2013)

I know how scary critters can be- this guy camped in my back yard for a couple weeks last winter- confronted me at about 15' one dark night on the way to the shop- talk about stink and scare the bejeevers out of ya- he will do it. PS. bottle rockets and a slingshot finally moved him on- good luck but it could be worse.!








!


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Oh wow! Thank goodness no bears or other big animals.

Not planning on killing him. I can't even bait a live worm on a hook. My friend with the cage didn't make it over. If she's not here tomorrow…. I will be calling you Baikey. Lol. Nice to have a fellow LJ'er living so close 

Spent a little bit of time in the shop today…. During the DAY. But not just because of POGO. LOL. But because I had poly drying on some pieces and couldn't make sawdust.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't know where you are but if you have a Tractor Supply or some type of farm or garden center you could buy a small Havart and put some cat food in it and you'll catch the critter (I don't know if HD or Lowes sells them). But put some cardboard in it as he or she will poop all over - don't ask how I know. Then you can take Pogo to a park or out in the woods.

I think my bear visitor was an adult female. By the tags she's obviously been around people before. I didn't care about her making the rounds until I saw her footprints about 4 ft up on my sliding glass patio door. I made a lot of racket next time she came and haven't seen her since.


----------



## scrollsaw (Nov 6, 2007)

Call the turtle man he will get him out.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Well… I really have no idea if he's in there or not. My guess… He's gone. Haven't seen or heard from him since the night I posted this. If he's there… He's hiding pretty good.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

Someone mentioned a cat. Well, I can tell you from experience that cats won't neccessarily keep opossums
or ************************* away. I have an opossum that shows up on the front porch occassionally and my cat could care 
less ! Have caught the thing eating right out of the cats dish and the cat hardly blinks an eye.

I used to go out on the porch to smoke, when I smoked, and several times I almost stepped on it. I just shooed it away witha broom. Ha.

Startled the heck out me more than once. They are docile. but have teeth larger than cats and just 
as menacing looking.

Probably don't have to tell you this, but as with any wild animal, just be careful. If they feel threatened, I'm pretty sure they will defend themselves with those teeth.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Maybe SHE's quietly nursing her newborns !!!

YIKES!


----------



## jeffswildwood (Dec 26, 2012)

2 stories:
(1) When I was gone overseas, my wife woke up one morning and seen the cats on the kitchen table and heard cat food being eaten. Apparently one of these giant rodents had got in the house and the cats were horrified at mighty mouse. Not to mention my wife. My son got him in a trash can and put him outside. (2) One night I was working in my shop and kept hearing a noise on the other side. When I finally investigated I found a beautiful baby owl! Was able to catch him and release him.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I still think a pellet gun will end you problem. We had one run into our barn and the neighbor has been chasing him in the yard as shooting a 22 at him. He was going to take the gun in the boar and I told him to wait and I'd get my pellet rifle. That made quick work of him and never had another one around. 
I could just see 22's bouncing off the floor and going through car windows!!
..............Jim


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Well… my guess is that the critter is gone. But how long should I keep the live trap set? I set it yesterday and no sign of him today. Haven't seen him since the other night. My guess is that when I left the door open the other night he took off. He had been in there for three days with no food. So maybe he took off. After all… I did warn him that it wasn't going to work out between us. LOL


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

I would think if he isn't gone, he will be to search for food. Also the saws and power tools
running would likely disturb him during daylight. I think they are nocturnal.


----------



## gwolfe1977 (Jun 11, 2013)

Personally, I would leave it set for a few more days just in case. You don't want to give up too soon.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

We set it yesterday. Nothing this morning and nothing so far tonight. Thought about giving it till Wednesday. By then ill want the stinky food that's in the trap GONE


----------



## gwolfe1977 (Jun 11, 2013)

Sounds like a good plan. Good luck


----------



## RobynHoodridge (Jan 9, 2012)

daawww, (s)he's the cutest.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

I forgot to mention…I purposely leave sawdust on the shop floor so I can see what critters are in there (little tiny mouse tracks usually but we also have these little blue lizzards around here).

Well actually I just justified my not sweeping the shop all the time because I'm lazy.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Lol. teejk… I'll borrow that idea/excuse from you. Never thought about that. Too funny.

Still no opossum in the trap today. Maybe he's gone. Just in time. I have no kids tonight and I'm planning on making lots of sawdust.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

Angie…with my steel shop building it is next to impossible to keep everything out. Bottom of the steel uses a flange that is actually labled "rat guard". But it has a ribbed steel roof and my mice seem to have suction cup feet because I have seen them run up 10' with zero effort. A mouse is one thing though (I think they can collapse their heads and can enter a hole about the same size as a #2 pencil). And our little lizards (skinks) are tiny as well. A few months ago I was watching an area that suggested I had a snake in the shop under my miter saw bench…but I think it was either a big bug or one of those skinks…the tracks were too tight for any snake I have ever seen.

Opossum though…have you checked your soffits/facia boards for holes???


----------

